# Smokin today



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Started early this morning with Butts going on at 6:30am. Added Chicken at 7:30 and then fatties at 10:30. Ribs are on now. Most all of this is for someone besides me. One rack of Spares and one rack of Baby Backs are going to two different folks at work. The chicken is going to the lady getting the spares. The fatties are going to three different folks and the Butts are for Dinner on the Grounds at Church next weekend.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

This is one of the reasons this forum still rocks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

So much Bacon! What did you wrap?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Bo Keifus said:


> So much Bacon! What did you wrap?


Chub of sausage stuffed with Gouda Cheese. Will look like this on the inside.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man that's a great looking feast!!!! 

After church the folks came over and the ole lady made 3 pans of lasagna!!! mmmmmmm nanna pudding fer desert!!!! I even took 1 tray and cooked it on the EGG just to see how good it will do since I've never cooked 1 on there! Looks really good, but I left it whole so I could take it to work fer the folks at work tomorrow!!! We'll eat good tomorrow!!!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Yummy


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Paymaster, incredible as always. I need your advice on how to cook some Port St. Joe scallops. Don't want to fry them, they are too precious!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Awsome pics paymaster as usual!! I cooked some wahoo on BGE last nite, A1 !! Rolled it up in some bacon, sprinkled some blackening powder, showered with soy sauce, when done topped with cheddar/monzeralla cheeze mix!!!! GOOOOD!! I got to figure out how to post pics!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Flounder Hounder said:


> Paymaster, incredible as always. I need your advice on how to cook some Port St. Joe scallops. Don't want to fry them, they are too precious!


Try pan searing and then broiling them with a little Weber Zesty Lemon Seasoning. Don't over cook.:thumbsup:


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

While you're at it add me to the list, I'll pay for it! Man that makes me want to get started on something like that right now, my last day off!
:notworthy:drooling:notworthy:


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for the input!


----------

